# Just needed an ABT fix



## dirtsailor2003

Making some Shoyu Chicken and figured why waste grate space. Made a few ABT's too!












































http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/161921/shoyu-quarters#post_1171957


Smoke away!!!


----------



## earthquake5683

Those look really good...I love ABTs..and pretty much anything shoyu.  Spent 8 years in Japan and really love Shoyu soba with red pepper flakes and a little pork belly...Got a recipe for the shoyu chicken?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

That all looks great Case, gonna have to try that chicken & I'd eat ABT's anytime !!   Nice smoke ! Thumbs Up


----------



## pc farmer

Something else I need to try.

I can never get my smoke to show up like that.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Earthquake5683 said:


> Those look really good...I love ABTs..and pretty much anything shoyu.  Spent 8 years in Japan and really love Shoyu soba with red pepper flakes and a little pork belly...Got a recipe for the shoyu chicken?



Thanks EarthQuake! 

Equal parts water, Shoyu soy sauce, and brown sugar. For this batch I used one cup of each. Then added 5 cloves garlic minced, heavy tablespoon of grated fresh ginger, heavy tablespoon of fresh ground pepper, pineapple and about a 1/4 cup of pineapple juice. You can add heat ( chipotle, paprika, etc.) but I didn't for this batch. 


Smoke away!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That all looks great Case, gonna have to try that chicken & I'd eat ABT's anytime !!   Nice smoke ! Thumbs Up





c farmer said:


> Something else I need to try.
> 
> I can never get my smoke to show up like that.



Thanks guys! 

Adam you'll have to come out west to the Dirtsailor school of Mini-WSM TBS!! 

Since that is a stretch, here's my method. Load the basket, place your wood chunks on top of the lump, briquettes, etc...

Light with a torch like this. For lower temp smokes I do one side. Since this was chicken I lit both sides. Keep in mind you won't always see the TBS. Some of it depends on the wood. I used pecan and Cherry tonight. I've noticed that combo produces great TBS! 








Smoke away!!!


----------



## pc farmer

Oh I get TBS.   It wont show up in my pics thou.


----------



## leah elisheva

Hi Dirtsailor! Perhaps catering is in your future! This most certainly looks worthy of such! Great job! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Leah Elisheva said:


> Hi Dirtsailor! Perhaps catering is in your future! This most certainly looks worthy of such! Great job! Cheers! - Leah



Thanks Leah! 

I like smoking to much to turn it into a business!


----------



## disco

What great qview! You know, I have never tried ABT's. Obviously, I must.

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Disco said:


> What great qview! You know, I have never tried ABT's. Obviously, I must.
> 
> Disco



Thanks Disco! Yes you should try them! If you don't like heat use the mini bell peppers. They work great too!  Your Mini-WSM us screaming to smoke some ABT's!


----------



## disco

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks Disco! Yes you should try them! If you don't like heat use the mini bell peppers. They work great too! Your Mini-WSM us screaming to smoke some ABT's!


Har! I like heat, it doesn't like me. However, I may ignore the warnings of She Who Must Be Obeyed, suffer the consequences and do it anyway!

Disco


----------



## shepcal

You can make them as warm as you want. cull all the seeds and all the membranes out and they almost taste like green peppers almost. I leave some membrane ribs in so I know what I'm eating. As a filler try cream cheese and bleu cheese mixed awesome taste!


----------



## tritowner

Those ABTs look delicious!  Haven't made them in a while but must do them again soon.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

tritowner said:


> Those ABTs look delicious!  Haven't made them in a while but must do them again soon.


Thank you! I wish I had made a batch last night. Had the smoker going smoking meatloaf. Oh well maybe tonight!


----------



## scootermagoo

Your ABTs are some of the neatest, most well prepared ones I have ever seen.  They look like tasty little cocoons of deliciousness!  Mine look like crap.  I am not very patient.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

ScooterMagoo said:


> Your ABTs are some of the neatest, most well prepared ones I have ever seen.  They look like tasty little cocoons of deliciousness!  Mine look like crap.  I am not very patient.


Thanks Scooter!

Believe me I've had my share of failures, blow outs and Oh crap I just dropped the whole plate on the ground moments!


----------



## james1nc

Looks Great . I have only made ABT's one time and mine were a little greasy my bacon was done and peppers turned out good. I was wondering should I have let the bacon almost get crispy?


----------



## dirtsailor2003

james1nc said:


> Looks Great . I have only made ABT's one time and mine were a little greasy my bacon was done and peppers turned out good. I was wondering should I have let the bacon almost get crispy?


I always crisp the bacon. I also use the thinnest bacon I can find. Then I take the bacon and stretch it out a bit to make it even thinner. Helps get it nice and crisp.


----------



## james1nc

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I always crisp the bacon. I also use the thinnest bacon I can find. Then I take the bacon and stretch it out a bit to make it even thinner. Helps get it nice and crisp.


Thanks for the reply ,, Didnt mean to


----------



## dirtsailor2003

james1nc said:


> Thanks for the reply ,, Didnt mean to :hijack:



No worries it's all about making a good ABT! 

Another thin I try and do is avoid greasy cheeses, like cheddar, etc. or use minimal amounts. That'll help cut down on the grease factor too!


----------



## acres87

Thanks for the recipe for Shoyu, never heard of it but it does sound tasty......and looks good too!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

acres87 said:


> Thanks for the recipe for Shoyu, never heard of it but it does sound tasty......and looks good too!


Thank you, your welcome! Its tasty. I like to make a tad bit more than needed as its good on rice too!


----------



## padronman

Mmmmmm i love, love, love me some ABT's.  Thanks for the view!


----------

